# Camera Land's Current Vortex Riflescope Inventory as of 8-30-2012



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Current Vortex Riflescope Inventory - Current Vortex Riflescope Inventory as of 8/30/2012:*

Vortex Riflescopes come in and go out so quickly that I thought I would do a post with a current in stock inventory.

*Here's what's here as of this post:*

*Vipers:*

*Vortex Viper 2-7x32 Riflescopes @ $199.99* in both V-Plex and BDC. We had Vortex build more of these scopes for us as for the money there is no better option in a 2-7x32. These scopes were $259.99 and by commissioning Vortex to make them special for us we are able to offer them @ *only $199.99*

*Vortex Viper 3-9x40 BDC Matte Black*

*Vortex Viper 3.5-10x50 BDC Matte Black*

*Vortex Viper 4-12x40 BDC Matte Black*

*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Matte Black* in both BDC as well as MilDot

For those of you who missed out on our last batch of the *Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Plex Matte Black* @ *$279.99* we are expecting another shipment in late October. We'll start to accept pre-orders as soon as Vortex advises us that they have shipped from their factory.

*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 Matte Black* in V-Plex, BDC & MilDot

*Vortex PST's:*

*Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24* in both MRAD and MOA as well as the capped MOA version

*Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x44* in both MRAD and MOA. We have a couple of the MRAD versions that were sold and exchanged for other scopes (never mounted) that we are offering as open box/used but never mounted @ only $479.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 SFP MRAD* We have a couple of these that we shipped out to folks who sent them back in exchange for FFP versions. We will not put these back into new inventory as they have been out of our control (no, they were not mounted) so we are offering them @ $599.99 as opened box units.

* Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP MRAD*

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP* in MOA. We have a couple of these that we shipped out to folks who sent them back in exchange for 6-24x50's. We will not put these back into new inventory as they have been out of our control (no, they were not mounted) so we are offering them @ $749.99 as opened box units.

*In the Vortex HS Series:*

*Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10x44 *in both BDC and V-Plex

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex HS 4-16x44-LR BDC*

* Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Razor Series:*

*Vortex Razor HD 1-4x24* in both CQMR-1 MOA & EBR-556 MOA.
We have 1 of the CQMR-1 MOA's in a returned opened box unit @ $999.99

*Vortex Razor Gen II 1-6x24 - JM-1 BDC Reticle MOA # RZR-16003*

*Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 EBR-3 MRAD Reticle, #RZR553*

*Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 EBR-2B MRAD Reticle, #RZR52006* 10 MRAD Turret

*Crossfire Close-Out:*

*Vortex Crossfire 4x32 Rimfire V-Plex (Part# CRF-432) Riflescope* was $114.99, now *only $54.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-12x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-04-ILLD)* was originally $149.99 now *only $84.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 1.5-4x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-09-PLEX) Riflescope* was $99.99, now *only $54.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6x40 V-Plex (Part# CRF-640)* Riflescope nice for .22 rifles and short range deer rifles & slug guns was $114.99, now *only $49.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 2x20 EER V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-13-P)* Pistol Scope was $99.99, now *only $29.99*

*New Crossfire II Series:*

* Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x40* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x50* in BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x44* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x40 AO* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x50 AO* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Please give Doug or Neil a call @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.*

**As a side note*, I have just opened up an Offshore Fisherman Supply Tackle Shop, * Pelagic Outfitters * with my buddy Chris. Here is a link to the * Pelagic Outfitters Web Site *. 
Have no concerns, I'm still going to be here @ *Camera Land* and Chris will be manning *Pelagic Outfitters*. I will be there on my days off (of course the days I am not out fishing). Please feel free to call Chris @ 631-225-TUNA with any questions on salt water fishing.


----------

